# Using a grinder for hoof trimming



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Anybody ever try it? We were at the fair today and I was talking with a breeder friend there and we got to talking about trimming hooves and he said he stopped using shears and knives this summer after seeing another breeder use a grinder. So he got his grinder out, plugged it in and showed us how to do it, he did a goat in just 2 minutes and the hooves were so flat and perfect, I've never been able to do that with shears. He said its harder to cut them down to the point where they bleed because you can see it coming a lot quicker than you can with shears, and if you do get blood its just a little, whereas if you make a wrong cut with shears you've got a problem.

So next time we go to town we're getting a grinder for the goats, that was so nifty. 

Just thought I'd share


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hmmmmm....never would have thought of that for goat feet, but I have used a dremel grinder on dog nails. Works great so why not?????


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Was it the same kind of grinder as the dremel grinders? 

Jan


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I was wondering that too????


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm...I thought of using a dremel on my goats but my fear was the heat from the friction causing discomfort.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am not sure about that Liz. With the dogs nails it goes pretty quick cause their nails are small. Don't know about goats though.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

A dremel tool would be too small for a goat's hoof and would heat up too quick since you'd have to use it for longer due to its size.

Here is something similar to what he used, I don't remember the brand, but it had a button on top right behind the head so you could hold it by the head for better control, rather than by the longer part: http://www.dewalt.com/tools/metalworkin ... w802g.aspx Its pretty much a 4 1/2" one without the handle that comes off the side. It does it quick enough that you really don't have to worry about heat friction, I mean just like four or five taps per hoof and a little bit on the side and he was done.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wait, are the handles removable on most grinders?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

DH has 2 of those!! One is an angle grinder with an offset handle....might be too big to use though. I'll definately try the otjher out next time I trim hooves, my goats are used to the noise from clippers so I would think the motor noise from the grinder would'nt spook them.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool beans! All you need to do is just tap a little and make sure you're parallel with the hoof, its super slick


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I have wondered about that sort of thing forever, but didn't know what to call it --- do they make different sizes and different coarse-nesses (new word)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

4 1/2 inch is what he used, and he said thats the best size. As for coarseness I don't remember what he said(dad was paying more attention to that than I was I was like "Wow he just did that?!") But I think he said maybe medium coarse? He said find out what works for you, the blades aren't that much anyway.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

good deal! I'm checking that out!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Great tip Sarah. Thanks.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

anyone want to make a video?
I do hoof trimming service, this would be awesome


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Next time I trim I'll try and get a video, unless somebody gets to it before me


----------

